# OcuBright for Tear Stains



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve had his annual vet appointment today. In the past month he has started tearing more than he ever has in the past which is causing dark staining. Which of course is driving me nuts. The vet examined (with microscopic goggles) his eyes and inside his lids to see if there were any lashes, lesions or irritation and she didn't find any. She said it could possibly be allergies but since it's just now happening and he's almost 4 that's not likely. So I could take him to an ophthalmologist at some point. She prescribed a product called OcuBright to hopefully help with the staining. Has anyone tried it? 

Has anyone had experience with sudden excessive tearing and were you able to remedy it? It's driving me crazy!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have never heard of the product that you described. However, it sounds as though it is worth looking up. And I do hope that it works for your Stevie!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

StevieB said:


> Steve had his annual vet appointment today. In the past month he has started tearing more than he ever has in the past which is causing dark staining. Which of course is driving me nuts. The vet examined (with microscopic goggles) his eyes and inside his lids to see if there were any lashes, lesions or irritation and she didn't find any. She said it could possibly be allergies but since it's just now happening and he's almost 4 that's not likely. So I could take him to an ophthalmologist at some point. She prescribed a product called OcuBright to hopefully help with the staining. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> Has anyone had experience with sudden excessive tearing and were you able to remedy it? It's driving me crazy!


 I looked up OcuBright and it has tylosine in it, so it will work. Just like Angle Eyes. I don't know how you feel about tylosine, but I have used it and it does work.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Celeta, did your vet do a good health check? My Kitzi tends to stain when he is facing ear issues. He has very small ear canals!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Celeta, I've been wanting to write about this product and haven't had time to do so but I've used it.
I tried everything, tear duct flushing, perscription probiotics, 2 doses of antibiotic, allergy med, food change, food eliminations, you name it, I tried it......no improvement.
I spoke to a new vet in my vet's office and she said she had a bottle of OcuBright on her desk she'd give me to see if it would help. 
I started it on Nov 19 and before a week was over, I could see an improvement. He's finished with the OcuBright regime and he's still tear stain free!!
I first heard you had to get it from your vet but one review of the product said her vet suggested she could get it on Amazon - yes, it's available to buy there. Considering how successful it has worked, it's a real bargain. 
You give one tablet per day until the staining has disappeared, stop treatment for 30 days, resume treatment for 7 days, repeating. I have not continued it past the first regime and he's still tear stain free. 
It has tylosin but it is the last of a very long list of supplemental ingredients. www.OcuBright.com
I'm thrilled! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My Axel has seasonal allergies and I already had to take him in to see the vet for it this year. It's usually at least April or May before he has a flare up. I wonder if there's something new in the area (besides earthquakes!) that's causing early allergies this year.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I looked up OcuBright and it has tylosine in it, so it will work. Just like Angle Eyes. I don't know how you feel about tylosine, but I have used it and it does work.


I thought it was tyrosine, but the label was covered by the prescription label. I've used Angel Eyes before and Steve didn't have a problem it so I'm sure he'll be fine.



edelweiss said:


> Celeta, did your vet do a good health check? My Kitzi tends to stain when he is facing ear issues. He has very small ear canals!


Yes, she checked his ears and teeth. Luckily he hasn't had any ear issues since his first ear infection which he had when I adopted him.



Malt Shoppe said:


> Celeta, I've been wanting to write about this product and haven't had time to do so but I've used it.
> I tried everything, tear duct flushing, perscription probiotics, 2 doses of antibiotic, allergy med, food change, food eliminations, you name it, I tried it......no improvement.
> I spoke to a new vet in my vet's office and she said she had a bottle of OcuBright on her desk she'd give me to see if it would help.
> I started it on Nov 19 and before a week was over, I could see an improvement. He's finished with the OcuBright regime and he's still tear stain free!!
> ...


Yeah! I love to hear it. Hopefully we will have the same success. My vet charged $31.50 for 30 tablets (so 30 day supply for initial use), which is cheaper than Angel Eyes. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay I have to ask. If Angel Eyes is not recommended but has the same antibiotic in it, is this still okay to use? Since switching Boo to Fromm, his stains cleared up so I am okay for now, but just in case I thought I would ask.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Okay I have to ask. If Angel Eyes is not recommended but has the same antibiotic in it, is this still okay to use? Since switching Boo to Fromm, his stains cleared up so I am okay for now, but just in case I thought I would ask.


I think Angel Eyes is fine, from what I understand the complaint is that it's difficult to administer an exact dosage since it's a powder you sprinkle on their food. But if you're using it and it's working than I think it's fine. My vet said it was fine when I asked about it a couple years ago. Plus Boo is a hoss (aka plus size) so is probably not of a delicate constitution as some of the tinies may be :HistericalSmiley:. The Ocubright is a chewable treat so dosage is more exact. I've used Angel Eyes a couple of times and never had a problem with it though.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the concern with Angel eyes is that many people are not aware that tylosin is an antibiotic. As with any other antibiotic, it should only be used for short periods of time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Got it thanks! So far don't need it but you never know!


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there only two different pills, the one for a dogs under 15 pounds and one for dogs over 50? My dog is 6 pounds just wondering if there is another one that is better than the two I see on Amazon. RSS200 (under 15), ESS300 (over 15)


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

When I researched this product, it showed that they were of a chewable variety. However, the Amazon site showed that they were pills. Did you go into the Ocubright site directly??


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> When I researched this product, it showed that they were of a chewable variety. However, the Amazon site showed that they were pills. Did you go into the Ocubright site directly??



I got it from our vet and it's chewable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi has started to have tear stains in the last month too...and he's been free of them for the most part for a long time. Not sure what may have triggered it but I'll check his ears.

One thing we've heard before here about Angel Eyes is that that the dose of antibiotic given in it is not listed. I don't see it on this product either, so I emailed them to ask the dose. 
I have used Angel eyes years ago but since I realized I didn't know the dose, I wasn't comfortable with that. If they can say why that is ok, I may change my mind about it.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Celeta - let us know how it works. When I switched to Fromm's the stains on Dallas (which were really bad) cleared up but Lou started staining and he hadn't had them since he was a puppy. I've switched back to Wellness and it seems to be slowly clearing up but he still has some. Frustrating!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wouldn't a regular prescription of straight tylan be better so you know the exact amount given or does the Ocubright have another ingredient that also helps with staining?


----------



## ronnie (Oct 29, 2013)

AMAZING i have often referred to this site and found so many helpful tools concerning my malts. I read some info on here about Ocu Bright so thought i would try this after i have tried everything under the sun including teeth cleaning, allergy profiling, which by the way has been a blessing to know about and work with, constant ear cleaning and checkups and a special diet of course because of her allergies. And the daily care of cleaning and keeping the eyes clear and dry. Angle eyes worried me and they hate the bitter taste. I cannot not blame them as i tasted it myself and it is nasty. Anyhow tried the Ocu Bright and wow, that is the ONLY thing that worked. Bright white faces within a couple of weeks. i do buy the one for dogs under 15lbs. Then i cut one into quarters and they get only a quarter of what it says to give them . they are 4 and 7 pounds. I figure that is plenty for their size. And it does do a beautiful job. i back off as per instructions.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunately OcuBright didn't work for us...i think it's the other ingredients that are in it that made it not work for my crew. I figured since it's a chewable i wouldn't forget to give it like i do with straight Tylan powder...they got it everyday like clockwork and no change.  It's back to the plain Tyland powder just have to remember to put in food.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It worked wonders for both Pippa and Zoey (for those of you who do not know, we got our foster Zoey back through tragic circumstances). I hadn't been able to successfully give the Angel Eyes because they hated it and wouldn't eat any food with it in it. Zoey eats the treat right up, and I put Pippa's in melted cheese because she would eat it so slowly that the other dogs would try to snatch it from her-- the cheese had her gobbling it up quickly so I know she is getting the whole dose. I am amazed at how quickly I noticed a difference! I bought an extra bottle to have on hand because of the ban on Tylosin products.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It worked great on Rocky. I did exactly as directed. It started to come back so I gave him the last seven in the bottle every day. So far so good.


----------

